# Curfew and Fall Brawl/Pier Fishing



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

So what will the governor's 10 PM-5 AM curfew do to the night fishing?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Wont do anything to me. I'll be fishing.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> Wont do anything to me. I'll be fishing.


Can’t we just follow his curfew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> So what will the governor's 10 PM-5 AM curfew do to the night fishing?


Just for retail...not fisherman.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

KPI said:


> Can’t we just follow his curfew
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No...why?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

KPI said:


> Can’t we just follow his curfew
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can,I wont. I have a life to live.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> You can,I wont. I have a life to live.


Be nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

KPI said:


> Be nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> ...


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you will be taking a dead fish to weigh-in, so who would say that you caught it between 10pm-5am anyway... dead fish ain't gonna talk...

you take your governor too seriously...


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

I heard the walleye have all taken the governors orders to heart and agreed to stop biting lures between 10 pm and 5 am. The steelhead are still holding out though and insist it's their right to bite between those hours. Fish are so political!


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Super G said:


> I heard the walleye have all taken the governors orders to heart and agreed to stop biting lures between 10 pm and 5 am. The steelhead are still holding out though and insist it's their right to bite between those hours. Fish are so political!


fish lives matter


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Fishing = Groceries


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

If we catch a winning fish during the curfew would it be considered an illegal catch? Could we pass the lie detector test?
Just food for thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

FRANK MURPHY: Cell: 440-221-2822 Email: [email protected] is listed as the POC for Fall Brawl rules. 
My fishing partner called him yesterday, got voicemail. Hopefully we will get an answer soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQUIRE (May 1, 2012)

Check out the thread ( Can We Still Night Fish) Post #45


----------



## MrJim57 (Oct 10, 2017)

Maybe I’m missing something, what on earth does a curfew have to do with a virus? Is it more prevalent between the hours of 10 PM and 5 AM? Does it search out more victims at that time of the night? I don’t get it!


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

MrJim57 said:


> I don’t get it!


When things no longer make sense, then money is involved. Find and follow the money.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I have to say think about when you were younger and when you would go out and start to feel no pain after some cocktails and when you let your guard down it was commonly after about 10 or 11 pm about 8 or 9 beers in hooking up and hanging out and then going to a little after party with friends and next thing you know 20 people are hanging out yucking it up !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

This could be a meaningful conversation between us fishermen.
If it gets political or too outlandish 
I’m afraid the moderators will just delete the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

KPI said:


> I have to say think about when you were younger and when you would go out and start to feel no pain after some cocktails and when you let your guard down it was commonly after about 10 or 11 pm about 8 or 9 beers in hooking up and hanging out and then going to a little after party with friends and next thing you know 20 people are hanging out yucking it up !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. For the most part, the curfew will pertain to younger people. When I drank (18 years sober) I became much more social after 10 pm. Some would say a little too social...


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

MrJim57 said:


> Maybe I’m missing something, what on earth does a curfew have to do with a virus? Is it more prevalent between the hours of 10 PM and 5 AM? Does it search out more victims at that time of the night? I don’t get it!


Dipping their toes in the power trip pool and giving a small taste of what's to come.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

There is some logic behind a 10pm curfew. After 10pm most people that are out (an exception is fishermen) are generally at a bar or a friend's house drinking. As most of us know when you have had a few you have the tendency to not think as clearly and do things that are not always in your or other's best interest. I have a few scars to back that up.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

As I write this I just got my lunch ready for work tomorrow got everything set for work, I am headed to bed .When I was in my twenty’s I would just be getting out of the shower and getting dressed to head out for the evening to see who was at out !!!so I think this is pertaining to them just do your part and don’t think the man is trying to hold you down enjoy the day!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no1mamasom (Nov 19, 2020)

This is a retail curfew. Will continue.


----------



## MrJim57 (Oct 10, 2017)

KPI said:


> I have to say think about when you were younger and when you would go out and start to feel no pain after some cocktails and when you let your guard down it was commonly after about 10 or 11 pm about 8 or 9 beers in hooking up and hanging out and then going to a little after party with friends and next thing you know 20 people are hanging out yucking it up !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get your point but as I’m sure most people who visit the site are well aware irresponsible behavior can cost you dearly up to and including your life anytime of day or night. I think we’ve all spent the summer watching people party it up on the beach all day long while taking no precautions whatsoever. The time of day has no bearing on when irresponsible behavior will occur. I guess the problem I have is that I believe that our right of association is far too precious to sacrifice to some politicians cynical attempt to convince people that he’s doing something about the problem. While Ohio’s governor hasn’t been too awful during this pandemic in the things that he’s tried to do, Americans must be careful in allowing their governors to expand their power under the cover of this horrible virus. Power is intoxicating, someday when you want to take that power back it will be somewhat like trying to take that beer away from that 20 year old.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

KPI said:


> I have to say think about when you were younger and when you would go out and start to feel no pain after some cocktails and when you let your guard down it was commonly after about 10 or 11 pm about 8 or 9 beers in hooking up and hanging out and then going to a little after party with friends and next thing you know 20 people are hanging out yucking it up !!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, same problem but they didn't close the bars at 10pm back in the 80's for the Aids crisis... and that one has a 100% death rate even today - although they have lengthened the curve on it.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I think you can still get COVID while wearing a condom though.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

See, People can't follow the rules. Their the ones that mess it up for everyone else


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Curfew is a retail curfew . It is for restaurants , bars , and stores . Your fine being out of your house after 10. It's purpose is to limit social interaction. 

Your perfectly fine standing outside on a pier or in a boat . 

I'm not touching the political arguments . I just wanna fish .


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

will fish for food any time any place. Homeless!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ll just whip out my essential worker letter from my employer if I get pulled over. Think it will work coming home from West Branch tomorrow evening with my boat attached and my buddy in the passenger seat?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Grocery shopping allowed Lewzer!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

privateer said:


> you will be taking a dead fish to weigh-in, so who would say that you caught it between 10pm-5am anyway... dead fish ain't gonna talk...
> 
> you take your governor too seriously...


Your polygraph will....when they ask if you followed all laws and regulations of the state of Ohio when participating in the fall brawl. There it's in everyone's mind..... so when you get a questionable response you can let the examiner know you were thinking of this post! 
But just from this forum, do you see the problem??? An order is put out and some say they will follow others won't. So the people who follow for the betterment of all are punished, while others can use it to their advantage. Here's the issue and I understand their stance..... but the fall brawl won't take a position on it either way. But it sure would eliminate a bunch of this just to take a stance somewhere. But that's the track record. I've seen several posts and comments go up on the fall brawl page only to be taken down concerning this very topic, almost instantly. Like in years past, they won't address it and they won't ask the question concerning when a fish was caught, thus avoiding the topic all together but again creating drama and raising thoughts of if the tests are being administered properly. Not saying its right or wrong but that's just the nature of doing business in this crazy time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess it depends on if you think you were breaking a law ?
I myself don't think it is unlawful so I'd be fine . 

Now too or from fishing I hope no one drives 1 mph over the speed limit , rolls thru a stop sign without completely stopping , or has a headlight or taillight out . Because those are definitely against the law .


----------



## SQUIRE (May 1, 2012)

STAY AT HOME ORDERS..... covid-19 ohio-ohio.gov TAKE A LOOK


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> So what will the governor's 10 PM-5 AM curfew do to the night fishing?


Maybe you all SHOULD be more political and read the replys and or real news. Some people have already mentioned it. THE GOV'S CURFEW IS FOR RETAIL BUSINESS ONLY!!!! It really means nothing since grocery stores can stay open, pharmacies can stay open and most every other retail business closes before 10pm anyways. It is just away for him to look/seem like he is doing soemthing for those or are Scared. Good luck fishing, Ill be out night trolling every chance I get.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

They will ask you if you followed the fishing rules of the State of Ohio not the Covid-19 Stay at Home order


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Guys!!! Guys!!! Guys!!!!! Come on........... What we all need to remember........... Is ........... I'm winning this bitch! Hahahahaha


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

444fish said:


> Maybe you all SHOULD be more political and read the replys and or real news. Some people have already mentioned it. THE GOV'S CURFEW IS FOR RETAIL BUSINESS ONLY!!!! It really means nothing since grocery stores can stay open, pharmacies can stay open and most every other retail business closes before 10pm anyways. It is just away for him to look/seem like he is doing soemthing for those or are Scared. Good luck fishing, Ill be out night trolling every chance I get.


I did.........









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

ErieRider said:


> I did.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read it twice just to be sure









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure why its blurry......
View attachment health-order-encouraging-ohioans-to-stay-home.pdf


But here is section one verbatim..

Stay at home or place of residence. All individuals residing within the State of Ohio are ordered to stay at a place of residence during the hours of 10:00 p.m. until 5:00 a.m. except as otherwise expressly permitted in this Order. For purposes of this Order, residences include single family homes, apartments, condominiums, dormitory living units, hotels, motels, shared rental units, and shelters. This Order applies to students at colleges, technical colleges or schools and  other institutions of higher learning or job training while at their school residence or returned to the permanent residence of their parent or guardian. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

ErieRider it seems we are all under House Arrest, I might be wrong but to me this seems Unconstitutional.* Amendment XIV
Section 1.*
All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the state wherein they reside. No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, LIBERTY, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.
Definition of _liberty_
1*: *the quality or state of being free:
a*: *the power to do as one pleases
b*: *freedom from physical restraint
c*: *freedom from arbitrary or despotic control
d*: *the positive enjoyment of various social, political, or economic rights and privileges
e*: *the power of choice


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

ErieRider said:


> Read it twice just to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant read that, it's to blurry and dont care anyways. I value freedom over a minor illness that doesn't effect 99.9% of the people in a life threatening manner


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Karl Wolf said:


> Cant read that, it's to blurry and dont care anyways. I value freedom over a minor illness that doesn't effect 99.9% of the people in a life threatening manner


Tell that to the more than 250,000 people that have died in the U.S. from this disease.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

dcool said:


> Tell that to the more than 250,000 people that have died in the U.S. from this disease.


I cant tell them, they died from it most unfortunately(as you well know since you said they died) and with my sympathy.
Also the number you gave has absolutely nothing to do with the mortality rate and is just a scare/attacking comment because it's a large number but not at all relative to the amount of infected (mostly undocumented) and the 360,000,000 in the USA.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

As sportsmen we are setting an example for those around us. Our children, grandchildren , family members and friends. They ARE paying 
attention. The governor issued this order. If you believe it’s an unlawful order, challenge it in a lawful manner. A total disregard of law and order IS setting an example............is it the one we want?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Parris Island said:


> As sportsmen we are setting an example for those around us. Our children, grandchildren , family members and friends. They ARE paying
> attention. The governor issued this order. If you believe it’s an unlawful order, challenge it in a lawful manner. A total disregard of law and order IS setting an example............is it the one we want?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a LAW,its an authoritarian trying to appease the scared.

I am setting an example as a sportsman and an American by defying unconstitutional and draconian decrees by our Governor.

Mind you, I social distanced and was wearing masks well before it was cool or required.

I'm more interested in facts not peoples feelings when they want to try and lock me up in my house and take away my liberties and freedoms.

Good sir,you can stay in your basement if you're vulnerable to the illness or afraid. Karl Wolf is going fishing.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Me thinks Karl is a vampire, or maybe a Werewolf!!

Seriously though, you gotta get some sleep at some point... no? 
Guess I’m lucky that my preferred time is almost always between 10-5 

Also, currently, there is just about as much darkness before 10 + after 5 than there is between 10-5. ....just saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

It says right at the top of the page ORDER it does not say ORC#*____* Because it is not a LAW....Big Difference!!!!!!

The Fall Brawl says all Ohio LAWS doesnt say anything about Ohio Health Dept ORDERS! 

Enough said, Im going fishing!!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Petermkerling said:


> Me thinks Karl is a vampire, or maybe a Werewolf!!
> 
> Seriously though, you gotta get some sleep at some point... no?
> Guess I’m lucky that my preferred time is almost always between 10-5
> ...


My sleeping hours are extremely irregular due to having no schedule with my job and just work crazy hours as much as I can.
Thought we were going to fish longer last night so I slept in quite a bit yesterday. Dont worry,ima bout to grab 10 hours of GLORIOUS sleep now.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

In a coffin?...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

KPI said:


> I have to say think about when you were younger and when you would go out and start to feel no pain after some cocktails and when you let your guard down it was commonly after about 10 or 11 pm about 8 or 9 beers in hooking up and hanging out and then going to a little after party with friends and next thing you know 20 people are hanging out yucking it up !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who cares....thats not the reason the virus is what it is today.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> There is some logic behind a 10pm curfew. After 10pm most people that are out (an exception is fishermen) are generally at a bar or a friend's house drinking. As most of us know when you have had a few you have the tendency to not think as clearly and do things that are not always in your or other's best interest. I have a few scars to back that up.


So the virus is spreading because of drunk people...ok.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> So the virus is spreading because of drunk people...ok.


The virus is more easily spread when one lets down their guard, which undoubtedly happens when folks drink alcohol. I've made a lot of bad decisions in my lifetime, and nearly all of them involved beer, booze, dope, and women (not necessarily in that order, but in some combination.)

I was at relatively-small wedding of a close family member in late September, when the numbers were far lower than they are now. The wedding was fine, photos after were fine, and even the first part of the reception was fine. Folks wore their masks, refrained from hugging, shaking hands, etc. etc. and kept their distance. The DJ announces right before dinner "well, don't kill me for this but we aren't kicking anyone out for not wearing their mask at this party...." Inevitably, folks get 2-3 drinks in them, the music starts, as does the dancing, and boom....off come the masks. Music is loud, people get happy, everyone has to basically yell into the face of anyone next to them to communicate....whole lotta bumping and grinding going on, slow dancing with the wife of your drunk friend cuz he loves Fireball more than he does her....etc.etc. For the very first time since this all started, I felt like I had no control of the situation. I work in healthcare, and my job never stopped. At work, I can protect myself. In that environment, the only way to protect myself and my family was for us to leave, and we did, much to the chagrin of our family members and the bride and groom . 

Now, there were "only" about 100 people at the reception. 90% of those folks were actively engaged and having a great time, but not following the guidance. I don't know if anyone got sick from that day, but in my mind that event solidified exactly why we are having the issue we are today with the virus. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how easily community spread occurs at such events. By far the worst offenders were the 20-40 crowd. Yep, those same folks who are the working backbone of the American economy, all of which likely returned to their 9-5 job on Monday morning, some of them carrying the virus that they picked up at the reception. The odds of them dying? Slim to none. The odds of them spreading the virus to someone who could die? Very, very good. All because Fireball Terry's hot, lonely, bulging out everywhere, begging for attention wife, asked you to dance, and you just couldn't resist now could you? Whether you gave it to her, she gave it to you, or you both got it from Terry.....y'all took it home with you. 

My Dad (81) and his wife (71) were boorish on the whole thing too, living in rural Ohio where it took a LONG time for the virus to show up. 6 weeks ago, they both tested positive. Both recovered, but she spent a week in the hospital, 4 days in ICU. Dad put up with aches, fever, cough, shortness of breath, and mild depression. He is generally a healthy guy, with no chronic disease. They were going to church with no masks, no distancing, and lots of friendship (i.e. hugs, hand shakes, etc). They were eating out with friends all the time. They weren't exactly being careful. The entire community was laughing at the mere concept of COVID. Not anymore. They are one of the top 5 Counties for spread/infection in the State as of yesterday. Their hospital is small and ill-equipped to handle COVID patients. People are dying in their community, just like everywhere else across the Country. When it arrived, it hit just as hard as it did everywhere else in the world. Problem is, even though folks were getting sick, far too many still didn't believe what was going on around them, and folks still weren't careful. 

Sadly, a lot of mask deniers are the same folks who will refuse to get the vaccine. Fine, but just know that you are going to get COVID at some point, because just like the folks who refuse to immunize their kids against the measles, those who refuse to vaccinate will continue to be the source of outbreaks into the future. It might not be this year, or next, but it could be 10-15 years down the road when you go to Mexico for your 25th anniversary with your lovely wife, and oh by the way instead being 40 like you are now, you are 55 with type-2 diabetes, high blood pressure, and high cholesterol. The fight will be much more difficult. You want to die at 55? I know that I don't. I've read a lot of posts that say "I'll take my chances" or "I'm more likely to die in a car crash." Perhaps, but not wearing a mask, keeping your distance, or refusing a vaccine is akin to getting behind the wheel of your car with a blindfold over your eyes. It's not a matter of if you will crash, it's a matter of when. So it goes with the coronavirus. Why play that game if you don't have to play it?

I've fallen into the trap of citing "mortality rates" and "survivability rates" ad nauseum. "It only kills 2% of those infected!" Great! What if you are in the 2%? What about your wife? Mom? Dad? Neighbor? Do you want the other 98% to say things like "well, sorry for your loss....we don't live forever anyway...." 

To come full circle here, fishing is not "grocery shopping." Fishing is recreation, and I see nowhere in the order where recreation is a permitted activity between 10p and 5a. We've been instructed to stay home during that time. What is so hard about that? Will the curfew be enforced at boat launches and piers? I highly doubt it. Is it the right thing to do, or the right example to set, to completely ignore the order? That's up to you and your moral compass to decide. A lack of such a thing is what has gotten us to this point in the first place. Continue to push the limit and fight the order and watch the curfew go from 10p to 6p. The Governor is doing whatever he can to keep from shutting it all down again. Unfortunately, many are forcing him to play the cards from his hand that he hoped he would never have to use again. I mean, we don't swim in the water at Maumee Bay when the signs say "Beach closed due to Harmful Algal Bloom." 

40,000+ new cases in Ohio over the last week, of which roughly 800 will die, and yet we feel our liberty is being infringed upon by being asked to stay home between 10p and 5a, wear a mask in public, and not gather in large groups. Unbelievable. Prior to the spring of 2020, if two airliners had collided and killed 800 Ohioans, there would have been memorials, remembrance ceremonies, and flags at half staff. In three to four weeks those 800 Ohioans newly sick with COVID this week will be dead, and we might not even blink an eye to it, because "39,200 Ohioans didn't die."


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I don’t shore fish. But man how do you guys fish? It sounds like you guys are making out and dancing and shoulder to shoulder. I don’t see how fishing at night casting off rocks is anything like an indoor wedding. Just my 2 cents. Maybe I’m wrong and you guys fish a way different way. Stay safe and good luck


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

A z Z,


Kevin05 said:


> I don’t shore fish. But man how do you guys fish? It sounds like you guys are making out and dancing and shoulder to shoulder. I don’t see how fishing at night casting off rocks is anything like an indoor wedding. Just my 2 cents. Maybe I’m wrong and you guys fish a way different way. Stay safe and good luck


Lol


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well ive been trying to keep my tongue biting to a minimum but here is my .02 cents as ive suffered a loss this week to this virus my son in laws mother and father contracted it 3 weeks ago and it took his mother this tuesday and yes im worried and wearing my mask as a cancer survivor im high risk and im in the brawl too but with that said im also an essintial worker too and been worried everyday when i go to work but so far so good ive been lucky but some of us like my son in law and grandkis are not as fortunate they have one less grand parent to celebrate the holidays with and spend time with but i know there are those who feel their rights are being infringed upon i say so why give it a rest your leader is going away soon enough so lets all just get back to where we were 5 years ago please for everyones sake get a grip on reality again please. im done speaking my .02 cents and it will probably be blocked or pulled or banned or something im sure but i said it anyway Tony!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> Well ive been trying to keep my tongue biting to a minimum but here is my .02 cents as ive suffered a loss this week to this virus my son in laws mother and father contracted it 3 weeks ago and it took his mother this tuesday and yes im worried and wearing my mask as a cancer survivor im high risk and im in the brawl too but with that said im also an essintial worker too and been worried everyday when i go to work but so far so good ive been lucky but some of us like my son in law and grandkis are not as fortunate they have one less grand parent to celebrate the holidays with and spend time with but i know there are those who feel their rights are being infringed upon i say so why give it a rest your leader is going away soon enough so lets all just get back to where we were 5 years ago please for everyones sake get a grip on reality again please. im done speaking my .02 cents and it will probably be blocked or pulled or banned or something im sure but i said it anyway Tony!


I would never "give it a rest", when it comes to my rights.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> Well ive been trying to keep my tongue biting to a minimum but here is my .02 cents as ive suffered a loss this week to this virus my son in laws mother and father contracted it 3 weeks ago and it took his mother this tuesday and yes im worried and wearing my mask as a cancer survivor im high risk and im in the brawl too but with that said im also an essintial worker too and been worried everyday when i go to work but so far so good ive been lucky but some of us like my son in law and grandkis are not as fortunate they have one less grand parent to celebrate the holidays with and spend time with but i know there are those who feel their rights are being infringed upon i say so why give it a rest your leader is going away soon enough so lets all just get back to where we were 5 years ago please for everyones sake get a grip on reality again please. im done speaking my .02 cents and it will probably be blocked or pulled or banned or something im sure but i said it anyway Tony!


Your post wont get blocked cuz it fits the narrative...nice shot at "Our Guy" and you just had to make this even more political didnt you!!! Let just go back to 5 years ago...Im a plumber and for about 8 to 10 years ago a lot of people just couldnt afford to fix stuff right and the last 3 years people just say "well its got to be done" cuz they have more expendable income alot of us dont want to go Back to 5 years ago. Ask any boat dealer how the last 3.5 years have been, ask a realtor.


----------

